# Catching Brookies



## CoryMerryman (Apr 30, 2012)

Found a new spot loaded with brookies over the weekend. I can't wait to get back out!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Dinks!

Awesome area though. Those wild brookies are fun when they're hot and heavy!


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

He's got really big hands!!!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool video, thanks for posting it.


----------



## jjp (Apr 11, 2012)

Are you using a gopro camera? 

jp


----------



## CoryMerryman (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, I am using the GoPro Hero2 camera. I made it back out last weekend, this time with a kayak and caught tons of brookies. We caught a lot of 7-10 inchers and I got two over 10. Brookies almost every cast. Lovin it! I'll post video soon.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a camera but the go pros are kind of big. I'd like to get something smaller.


----------

